# Our Puppy vs the Hardwood Floors



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

We will bring our puppy home next week, but have been fortunate to have visited him weekly since he was about two weeks old.

One of the things we've noticed on our visits: The little guy refuses to walk on hardwood floors! He just stops wagging his tail and freezes. I think he finds it slippery, but it's pretty funny to watch. Funny until I remember that our main floor is done in hardwood. I'm not too worried -- surely he'll buck up and walk when gets home, right?

My real question also relates to the floors and is more serious. When he has an accident on the wood floors, do we need to use a chemical product to get the smell out, as we would with carpet, so he doesn't want to go there again? Or is just wiping it up with a damp cloth enough? Our floors are newly refinished, so I don't want to use any chemicals I don't need, but I don't want to make the spot enticing to the pup.

Thanks for your help,
Ellen


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I bet you're getting excited. Here's a good video from Emily on this. clean the floor the best you can.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We have hardwood floors. Jack definitely had accidents on them but I cleaned it up with vinegar and water. He never really aimed for the same spot again. I found that he would piddle on any rugs nearby before he would on the floors.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not sure why the video isn't working look up kikopup floors on google and watch on utube.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I also use vinegar and I think Ted has now about covered the whole area of the wood floor. On to the tile floors now!:frusty:


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> not sure why the video isn't working look up kikopup floors on google and watch on utube.


Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I used an enzymatic solution (nature's miracle urine odor removal) on my hardwood floors. My floors are not in the best shape, but it didn't seem to leave any mark. I think the bottle said it was safe for hardwood. I wiped up the urine, sprayed the enzyme cleaner, then wiped that up. You could follow with a damp cloth or mop to get all the residue of the cleaner


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I prefer the Nature's Miracle but used vinegar and water solution when I ran out. We have tile floors, though, so nothing can destroy those! I would keep him confined to a smaller area at first, though. It is easier to keep up with him and the puddles! Nothing like finding a half-dried pee spot!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have hardwood floors. sometimes I have a carpet runner to the backyard (sliding glass door) but my little guy like to 'mark' that carpet runner. anyway, all the dogs I have adjust to the hardwood floors, and the younger dogs like to do the Tom Cruise, risky business slide. when my little guy was a puppy, he'd run to me, then slide the last 2 feet, stopping right in front of me.
my mom is in the hospital and since my little guy is a certified therapy dog I bring him along. first time on the the hospital floors, he thought it was the same as hardwood, and sprinted away from me hoping I'd chase him, but I didn't, and walked the other way.
He sprinted to catch me, and tried is patented slide, but the hospital floors are very slippery, and he actually over shoot by more than a foot, delivering himself to my feet, and I scooped him up.
anyway my older dogs, definitely have a harder time getting up off the hardwood floors. your puppy will adjust, in his own time, be patient.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I use either vinegar and water or nature's miracle, both seem to work fine.


----------

